# Islander Freeport



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Can anyone help with information regarding a 1979, 36'' Islander Freeport. We are considering one as a sometimes live aboard and crusing boat. What do you think?
Thanks, seaspirited


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Islander Freeport is a nice boat. I like the berth arrangement and general interior layout.

For bluewater sailing, you should consider some sort of "shutter" arrangement to cover the large cabin windows.

Jim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We have a 1979 Freeport Islander - Plan B for sale. If you have any particular questions you can email me. We love the boat and is perfect for 2 people. The head is large enough for us to shower together, the drop-down ladder is a joy to be able to get in/out of water, and the 3 easy steps to enter the cabin is a wonderful feature.


----------



## Oneladyblue (Oct 3, 2007)

We have a Islander 36'. We have enjoyed sailing it mostly along coastal Fl. Easy to handle. Taking sails down is sort of nerve racking but for the most part we have had enjoyment in it. But now need to sell.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Oneladyblue-

Welcome to Sailnet...but be aware that you're replying to a thread that has been dead for SIX YEARS. Chances are very likely that they're not going to be replying anytime soon, and may no longer even be active on this forum. I would highly recommend that you read this *post*, to help you get the most out of sailnet and your time spent here.



Oneladyblue said:


> We have a Islander 36'. We have enjoyed sailing it mostly along coastal Fl. Easy to handle. Taking sails down is sort of nerve racking but for the most part we have had enjoyment in it. But now need to sell.


----------

